# Long term Ultramarine Scout Company



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Before I detail this project, you should know this isn't the first company of marines I've painted. I currently own 13,000pts of painted Utramarines, based around apocalypse formations. I've painted the entire 4th company (including transports) and recently finished the entire 1st company (60 termies, 20 vanguard, 20 sternguard + captain + chaplain), Line breaker squadron, predator assassin squadron, ancients assault force, masters of the chapter and probably one or 2 more I can't think of. I know I'm going to get asked for pics so please feel free to browse my photo album

http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/Gareth_tyranids/Ultramarines/?start=all

So owning 2 of the biggest formations you can get for Space Marines, it makes complete sense to paint the scout company. 

I already have 10 scout snipers painted which i done a couple of years ago, and I have the master of recruits captain from the masters of the chapter (but I can see myself having to paint a second one to legally field both formations at the same time).

Here are the recent models I painted. I want a semi retro theme going on with hazard stripes and red weapons. I'm also trying my hardest to paint the faces the best I can because the Wayne Rooney heads are awful, but sometimes a good paint job can really help. I've also done hand painted icons (as I've done on every single Ultramarine I've painted)

Shotgun scouts









Combat scouts









I'm going to be painting some older metal scouts from 3rd edition, because I quite like the sculpts. 

I think the company organisation will be something along the lines of (include sergeants and heavy weapons where appropriate)

Captain
10 Snipers
10 Snipers
10 Combat Scouts + Landspeeder Storm
10 Combat Scouts + Landspeeder Storm
10 Shotgun Scouts
10 Shotgun Scouts
10 Bolter Scouts
10 Bolter Scouts
10 Scout bikers
10 Scout bikers


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

You sir are a madman. And i salute you.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The scouts are looking very good. I like the way you have done the axe in the first squad. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great job so far man!

Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work so far man those scouts are looking fantastic! Quite an undertaking after all the other formations that you have and I look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

well i am damn impressed!! Awesome work ive never seen someone with so many ultramarines im rather jealous


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

What can I say, I´m impressed! Your painting is really good and from what I can se you really nailed the chapter symbol to. Just wondering how you do when you paint it? 
whenever I try to freehand the symbol it never gets right...


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks great man! Good job with the caution stripes. I've always been a fan of those. Overall, good work though! Keep it up.

EDIT: just looked through your photo album -- amazing work on those ultramarines!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Meldon said:


> What can I say, I´m impressed! Your painting is really good and from what I can se you really nailed the chapter symbol to. Just wondering how you do when you paint it?
> whenever I try to freehand the symbol it never gets right...


Some step by step pictures. It's simple geometric shapes, then blocking areas out. I use VGC Wolf Grey instead of white. It covers better and isn't as harsh as white.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven´t thought about doing it that way, it looks easy enough. I will definatly try it out!

Thanks


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

No worries. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice to see you posting a new log my man, your work is beautiful. I especially love how clean and neat it is.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with Wraith, excellent painting on display here, sir. I also salute the insanity of trying to put together an entire Scout Company!

+rep for the tutorial on the freehand Omega - very cunning, sir!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, your painting is amazing, and you made that Ultramarines symbol look so easy to do!! 

RE: the heads. You could get some space wolf heads to mix it up a bit? they aren't all that suitable i guess but they could make for some good grizzled veterans? 

Rev


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, great stuff, defiantly want to see more :victory:.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very good tutorial.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The first 5 scouts are complete. These are dual purpose scouts. They going to be a part of my Scout 10th Company, and they're to be used in the actual Tyranid Attack game.

I've tried to get as much detail out of these old plastic scout models, but sadly they don't lend themselves to fancy paint jobs. The sergeant is especially bad with awful proportions and a head that makes the wayne rooney scout heads look acceptable. 

Quite happy with the colour scheme, it would have been too easy to paint the lower leg armour blue like a marine's armour, but painting it black like my modern scout's boots really helps tie them into the modern range. 

Oh and ginger mohawk FTW.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good paint jobs, even if they look strange proportionally in comparison to todays models.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

aww man i haven't seen these models in like 12 years....old school!


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome paint jobs, especially the old scouts - as fate would have it I have to paint some for a commission, just as I was starting on 10 of my own!

Well done....


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

*cough* Thunderhawk *splutter*


----------

